# Cannot delete folder (System Folder type)



## Rascalx3 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hello!

I have a problem with deleting a folder within my user folder (C:\Users\Matt). The folder is called Workspaces and apparently it is a 'System Folder' (see image below).

*Attempt #1:*
I am unable to delete it with the command prompt or by recycle bin. I right-clicked on the folder to see the options and it only had [Open, Open in new window, Create shortcut].

*Attempt #2:*
I tried to use the Command Prompt to delete it using the command "RMDIR /S Workspaces" (see image below) while in the Matt folder. I found something fishy though... when I did the command "ls" or "ls -al" (for hidden files), the folder Workspaces does not show up at all. I also noticed that their was nothing shown within the folder and neither could I access the folder if I used the command "cd Workspaces" in the command prompt.

I am new to the commant prompt commands so I'm not sure if I'm removing it properly, I tried searching on Google but nothing seemed to describe this problem. Would be really great if anyone could help!


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

You need to use ATTRIB command to clear the SYSTEM setting for the folder before you can delete it.


----------



## Rascalx3 (Nov 9, 2011)

centauricw said:


> You need to use ATTRIB command to clear the SYSTEM setting for the folder before you can delete it.


Thanks for your reply!

I tried using some variations of the attrib commands but it did not succeed! I looked it up and tried the following three commands while in the C:\Users\Matt directory and the folder I want to delete is in there.

attrib -s workspaces
File not found

attrib -s /workspaces
Invalid switch

attrib -s C:\Users\Matt\Workspaces
File not found

What could I be doing wrong?


----------

